# Praying mantis



## Susan Will (Feb 2, 2021)

DSCF3025 by Susan Will, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 2, 2021)

While I personally find these guys/gals creepy and a bit frightening, I still love photographing them up close and personal as you have. Great job, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Susan Will (Feb 2, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> While I personally find these guys/gals creepy and a bit frightening, I still love photographing them up close and personal as you have. Great job, and welcome to the forum.


Thank you sometimes the things I photograph are strange, but I also find them interesting and can learn a lot about how they behave.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 3, 2021)

Very interesting. Love seeing someone/something eating something other than fries.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 3, 2021)

Great detail on the victim (bee?).  I'd have liked a bit more dof to get the more of the head of the mantis in focus but as K above infers, always good to see nature having a munch. (He eats a lot of fries BTW.  I've seen a foto of him).


----------



## Donde (Feb 6, 2021)

Red in tooth and claw.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 6, 2021)

Great image.

My son had a pray mantis years ago in a plastic "cage"  It actually made a few egg nests and those gave birth to tons of little baby ones.  It was kinda amazing and creepy in ways.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 7, 2021)

astroNikon said:


> Great image.
> 
> My son had a pray mantis years ago in a plastic "cage"  It actually made a few egg nests and those gave birth to tons of little baby ones.  It was kinda amazing and creepy in ways.


 Didn't he have two?


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 8, 2021)

AlanKlein said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Great image.
> ...


we may have, I don't remember anymore as that was several years ago.  But I think you're right .. as we had a couple of those plastic cage things I threw out the other year.  I still have pictures I've come across from time to time.


----------



## Susan Will (Feb 8, 2021)

astroNikon said:


> Great image.
> 
> My son had a pray mantis years ago in a plastic "cage"  It actually made a few egg nests and those gave birth to tons of little baby ones.  It was kinda amazing and creepy in ways.




That is really cool I have only ever seen one little one guess cause they are so small.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 13, 2021)

Susan Will said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Great image.
> ...


here's a couple pictures of the momma and the babies.


----------

